# Anomalous 1960's Music



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I realized that I had a lot of this kind of pop music but then looking more carefully, it seems I have more of it from the 1960s.

Some of it might just sound "sweet" but not innovative, but I've found that "sweetness" in music is usually a sign of great control or great conscious choice not just to be plodding. Bach was often composing sweet music, or at least he could do it.

I'm not saying all these will be on the sweet side.

The Delicates - Flip Flip (1960)
This song shows some complexity in structure, harmony, patterns. 





The Kavettes - You Broke Your Promises (1964 Girl Group Sounds)
This shows perhaps the first studio altering technique, probably actually played mimicking the effects of a tape slowing down. 





The Toys - Lovers Concerto - HQ (1965)
The first classical music cover?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

THE RONETTES IS THIS WHAT I GET FOR LOVING YOU 1965 
This seems very spacious and an interesting version of the Wall of Sound technique.





A live performance:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

in the sixties there so much strange music (Beefheart, free jazz and experiments of all kind), especially in the second half of the decade that you should probably be more specific.
About "the first studio altering technique" I think that those were used already before.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> The Toys - Lovers Concerto - HQ (1965)
> The first classical music cover?


Always loved this one.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's an odd one: 

"Rodd Keith (born Rodney Keith Eskelin; January 30, 1937 – December 15, 1974) was an American multi-instrumentalist and songwriter. He is perhaps the best known figure in the obscure musical subgenre known as song poem music.

He worked for several companies active in the song-poem business, a practice also known as song sharking, and generally dismissed as a scam.

Keith recorded hundreds of musical compositions based around lyrics sent in to song-poem companies by amateur songwriters, based upon small ads in the backs of mass market magazines promising success in the profitable field of songwriting. After a letter was sent by the company, the amateur songwriters would then be convinced to pay the company a fee to have a recording made and records pressed. Keith sang on many of these recordings as well as playing several different instruments, including saxophone, melodica, and all manner of keyboards. His earliest song-poem work was made for Sandy Stanton's Film City label in which he would build the entire track using a Chamberlin keyboard (a precursor to the mellotron). These early recordings have a woozy, distinctive sound that are like nothing else before or since."

I'm not going to be guilty of choosing from any of these, lol, but they're on youtube.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> Here's an odd one:
> 
> "Rodd Keith (born Rodney Keith Eskelin; January 30, 1937 - December 15, 1974) was an American multi-instrumentalist and songwriter. He is perhaps the best known figure in the obscure musical subgenre known as song poem music.
> 
> ...


I don't know about synchronicity but I just posted on his son Ellery Eskelin (wonderful saxophone player using Klangfarbenmelodie) in The Jazz Hole. The name Eskelin seemed scarce to me so I looked him up in Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellery_Eskelin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

How about some of the groundbreaking recording techniques in Joe Meek's "Telstar?" There was a film made about Meeks recently, rather uncomfortable to watch, but interesting in its portrayal of the young Ritchie Blackmore, etc.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Someone asked to me to narrow the topic, sorry, i just noticed this now. I wasn't referring to just "freak out" music that is weird, because there was a lot of that around.  I'm more interested in something that takes more of an ear use for distinguishing subtle but important differences, or things that show innovation. I like the idea of limiting it to "pop music" but it doesn't matter.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Some things just stand out, like kind of have a crossing over from much early pop music towards something in the future. The tempos are slower, sonically the mix is cloudy and heavenly, guitar tones and riffs are awesome:

60's Girl Group The Chiffons ~ What Am I Gonna Do With You (Hey Baby)





It's nice to talk about this music with classical people into things like Prog because where on Earth else are you going to talk about this music with people that might have something more to say about it than, "oooh, that's nice."


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Weston said:


> How about some of the groundbreaking recording techniques in Joe Meek's "Telstar?" There was a film made about Meeks recently, rather uncomfortable to watch, but interesting in its portrayal of the young Ritchie Blackmore, etc.


The "I hear a new world" album had a huge impact on me when I was younger, I connected to it very much when I got depressed. Haven't seen the film, not sure I will. Excellently crafted album for the times!


----------

